# Who's your Celebrity Love Match?



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Take the quiz!

Good clean fun. I got Nicole Kidman, who is 8 years my senior. But all the backup options were older than she. Apparently, I am into older women.


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Bruce Springsteen! 

Close match was Tom Cruise.


----------



## Rob777 (Dec 17, 2002)

Your Celebrity Match is:

Winona Ryder

According to our test, you would be a perfect match for Winona Ryder.
Born: October 29, 1971
Winona was chosen by "People" magazine as one of the 50 Most Beautiful People in the World in 1997. She is known for roles in Edward Scissorhands, Beetlejuice, and Reality Bites. She also executive produced "Girl, Interrupted." 

Your next closest matches were: 
Natalie Portman 
Angelina Jolie 
Kirsten Dunst 

If I could choose from the above list I think I would go for Natalie Portman.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Glenn Close, but I'd rather it had been Susan Sarandon.


----------



## Optimize (May 7, 2005)

*Not sure who...*

Your Celebrity Match is: Kirsten Dunst

Kirsten Dunst
According to our test, you would be a perfect match for Kirsten Dunst.
Born: April 30, 1982
Young actress Kirsten Dunst, one of 1995 People's Most Beautiful People, is known for appearing in The Crow, Dick, Bring it On, and Little Women. She dated Dustin Hoffman's son.
Your next closest matches were:

Winona Ryder
Reese Witherspoon
Natalie Portman

Well, I don't really know anything about these ladies....


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

*I was hoping for Ewan McGregor...*

Oh god...Tom Cruise! The worst! I can't stand that guy and also don't like his acting. Geez.

Next closest were Kevin Spacey, Mel Gibson and Bruce Springsteen...
There was a time when I found Kevin Spacey attractive, so I could see that.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Ashley Judd for me


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

According to our test, you would be a perfect match for Natalie Portman.
Born: June 9, 1981
Natalie Portman has been featured in: Heat, Beautiful Girls, Star Wars: Episode 1, and Where the Heart Is. Natalie is a vegetarian and can speak four languages.
Your next closest matches were:

Angelina Jolie
Mia Hamm
Wynona Ryder


----------



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

Natalie Portman.... oooohh baby! I guess i'll have to give Nat (I call her Nat now) a call. Hope she lifted the restraining order


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

RevMatt said:


> Good clean fun. I got Nicole Kidman, who is 8 years my senior. But all the backup options were older than she. Apparently, I am into older women.


I got Emma Thompson... she's 28 years older than me. The runner ups were Faith Hill, Gwenyth Paltrow, and Sandra Bullock (20, 15, and 23 years older than me, respectively). :lmao:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

......yummm  Anna K


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

*Notices the Apple in her hands*


----------



## markceltic (Jun 4, 2005)

Sandra Bullock woohoo alright! Now how should I go about getting Jesse out of the picture hmmm.#2 Gwenyth Paltrow, she named a daughter Apple can't be half bad. #3 Julia Roberts, anybody see her on PBS when she was in Mongolia? She still managed to look good. #4 Reese Witherspoon, nothing like a Southern gal, I'll leave it at that


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Julia Roberts. I would not have minded Susan Sarandon, Glenn Close or Michele Pfeiffer.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

How 'bout that? <b>Angelina Jolie</b>!

Who'da thunk it?

Next, in order:
<ul>
<li>Nicole Kidman
<li>Mia Hamm
<li>Glenn Close
</ul>

M


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Sean Penn! Know the name but never seen him in anything. 

Kevin Spacey
Mel Gibson
Bruce Springsteen


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Glenn Close was second in line for me. I think that raises some Freudian issues.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Hmmm 

Faith Hill 

Don't listen much, but I can appreciate a musician. 

* Katie Holmes (cradle-robber! Younger than my daughter)
* Emma Thompson (Yessss, I can see that. Don't know if I could take all that period dress tho'.)
* Mia Hamm (Who?)

But IMO, any matchup that doesn't include Jodie Foster and/or Frances McDormand is bogus. 
Sandra Buloock and Andie Macdowell, I would admit to as well...


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Winona Ryder

Natalie Portman
Angelina Jolie
Kirsten Dunst

5 years older, but I always liked her, and the other 3, I wouldn't kick them out for eating chips.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Glenn Close?
ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Ed Norton? Who the heck is Ed Norton?

But Mel Gibson ... MUCH better. (apparently going for the Venison over the Corn Dog made all the difference)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MLeh said:


> Ed Norton? Who the heck is Ed Norton?
> 
> But Mel Gibson ... MUCH better. (apparently going for the Venison over the Corn Dog made all the difference)


Check him out:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001570/


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

Hmmmm, there seems to be a lack of male options. We all seem to be getting the same results.

I also got Bruce Springsteen. Not a real fan though he is kinda cute. But geez, he's almost 60!  

Next contenders:
Ed Norton -- he's got that dorky cute thing going on so he'd get my vote  

Brett Favre -- Who?????

Tom Cruise. -- Oh please! As if! He's just too strange.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Scoots  nice bevy there boyo. :clap:
I didn't see my alternatives....too busy ogling Anna K.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Nicole Kidman

Alternatives:

Glenn Close
Mia Hamm
Ashley Judd


Um....yeah.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

That's the same list as me! Except for the last one, I think.

Hrm. Maybe YOU are my love match?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ariell, re your question "Brett Favre -- Who?????" he is the quarterback of the Green Bay Packers.


----------



## BerlinerCa (Nov 22, 2005)

Look out Brad...I got Angelina Jolie!!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Geez Rev between you and Beej hug cruising.....times must be hard in Ottawa


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

And yet, Beej never asked ME for a hug...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Angelina Jolie. Sweet! I'm gonna call her right now and see if she wants to go for a drink, followed by getting a new tattoo and rescuing some children. Oh, wait, Habs game tonight. You'll have to wait til tomorrow, Angelina luv.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

According to our test, you would be a perfect match for Sheryl Swoopes.
Born: March 25, 1971
Dominates the basketball court. Helped the USA team to olympic victory. Also dominiates the WNBA (Women's National Basketball Association).
Your next closest matches were:

Nicole Kidman
Ashley Judd
Mia Hamm
.........
A few questions I didn't like any of the options but this is the result.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

The list seems somewhat limited as a lot of the results are very similar. 

Glenn Close (a tad old for my liking but a fine actress)

Others = Nicole Kidman, Mia Hamm and Ashley Judd. 

I am all for the nicole kidman part. Maybe Glenn wouldn't mind me trading up. She's open minded isn't she?

Someone asked about Brett Favre He's a football quarterback.


----------

